# How to forge an empire: (The utilitarian way!)



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Another title - "How to enjoy a saturday morning after a hideously long two-week vacation away from your hobbies." 

(Huge photos, beware those with slow internet. )

Step one: Grab a bunch of track, a toolbox, and a buzzy power thing.










Step two: Construct an entire railroad. (Some assembly required...) [10' x 30']










Step three: Add trains.










Step four: Enjoy the world's greatest hobby.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool. I've done that myself on a few occasions since I don't yet have a permanent outdoor layout. The cats absolutely love it (at least that's what I tell my wife).


----------

